
The Lost City of Atlantis – Hidden in Plain Sight - kuroguro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDoM4BmoDQM
======
gshubert17
"In this video, I am going to connect the dots on the exact words that Plato
used to describe Atlantis, its location, and the geographical land features
that surround it, which were recorded in Plato’s dialogues, the Critias and
Timaeus."

"And the details that Plato shared of Atlantis, which I’m about to share with
you in side by side comparison, will show you that the Richat Structure
located in Mauritania Africa, also commonly referred to as the Eye of the
Sahara, or the Eye of Africa…is the most likely location for the lost city of
Atlantis."

~~~
ncmncm
So, the Richat Structure, or Eye of the Sahara, never existed either?

